#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-27
<BGS> se pricepe cineva sa foloseasasca cut ?
<BGS> sa imi explice ceva
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-28
<Mohooa> Hello e cineva aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-01
<sdgasd> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-02
<V3n3RiX> salutare all
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-03
<xuser1> salut
<xuser1> ma puteti ajuta cu o problema va rog ?
<xuser1> :-D
<xuser1> salut
<xuser1> este cineva ?
<V3n3RiX> salutare tuturor
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-25
<kikulli> salut
<kikulli> foloseste cineva tv-maxe pe ubuntu?
<Creatura85> salutare, careva activ pe aici? 
<Creatura85> vreau sa stiu daca pachetul HAL mai este prezent in cadrul Ubuntu 
<triad> ha
<alinrus> nu mai este de ani de zile in nici o distributie
<Creatura85> alinrus: mageia il are in sursele de pachete
<Creatura85> tu ce versiune ai ?
<Creatura85> iata si de ce intreb asta: http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/flash-player-11-problems-playing.html#id_48891
<Creatura85> triad: ce versiune de ubuntu ai? dai un search si vezi daca apare hal, asa de curiozitate
<alinrus> pai in arhive il ai, danici o distributie respectabila nu-l mai foloseste si nu mai ofera suport de vreo 1 an 2
<Creatura85> alinrus: crede-ma ca stiu asta, dar astia de la adobe sunt mai dobitoci din fire
<alinrus> pai ei nu mai ofera suport pentru linux
<alinrus> nu mai tin minte de cand
<alinrus> poate tot de un an
<Creatura85> alinrus: cine adobe? :)
<alinrus> deci obisnuieste-te cu ideea
<alinrus> da
<Creatura85> alinrus: vorbesc de flash player 11.2 care este inca disponibil ptr linux
<alinrus> pai este disponibil
<alinrus> ca nu-l mai pot lua inapoi
<Creatura85> ala are nevoie de HAL ptr a reda continut DRM
<alinrus> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Adobe-Drops-Flash-for-Linux-Except-in-Google-Chrome-254483.shtml
<Creatura85> oricum daca zici ca exista e bine, as avea unde migra  :))
<Creatura85> alinrus: stiu si asta 
<Creatura85> alinrus: dar vezi tu
<Creatura85> in google chrome ai acelasi flash
<Creatura85> care cere si el HAL 
<Creatura85> in loc sa il descarci de pe site este inclus in browser, asta e singura diferenta
<alinrus> nu foloseam flash decat pe youtube si m-am mutat pe html5
<Creatura85> felicitarile mele
<Creatura85> oricum ms de informatii
<pretender> cum pot dezactiva Compizu',ca vine activat by default...Am ZorinOS32bit
<pretender> O:-)
<pretender> nu ma sfatuieste nimeni?
<pretender> cum pot dezactiva Compizu',ca vine activat by default...Am ZorinOS
<triad> care vi in franta la ciordit
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-27
<cclplatinum> frate cati suntem
<cclplatinum> este cineva activ ?
<ibancioiu> da
<ibancioiu> eu
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-28
<davincii> salut
<ibancioiu> salut
<cclplatinum> salut
<cclplatinum> care este activ sa zica ceva
<ibancioiu> pot sa te ajut cu ceva?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-30
<RomeoAva> Salut! Nu merge scanerul la Multifunctionala Samsung SCX-4100. Sunt pe Ubuntu 11.10.
<RomeoAva> am dat
<RomeoAva> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu.list
<RomeoAva> adauga urmatoarele 2 linii:
<RomeoAva> deb http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra
<RomeoAva> deb-src http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra
<RomeoAva> am salveazat, apoi in terminal:
<RomeoAva> sudo apt-get update
<RomeoAva> sudo apt-get install samsungmfp-configurator-qt4
<RomeoAva> si am primit asta:
<RomeoAva> Errors were encountered while processing:
<RomeoAva> /var/cache/apt/archives/libtiff3-samsungmfp_3.6.1-1_i386.deb
<RomeoAva> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mimiko> salut
<Mimiko> cineva ma poate ajuta?
<johny_> sal all
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-25
<crismblog> salutare
<cosmen> ce jucarie misto :) http://www.armasyreplicas.com/productos-y-servicios/visores-miras-electr%C3%B3nicas-l%C3%A1sers-monturas-etc/nite-site-visi%C3%B3n-nocturna/
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-26
<ovidiu-florin> Își mai bate careva capul pe aici cu gcc?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-28
<BlueChaos> e careva ?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-06-25
<ax3ldev> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2015-06-28
<starshine> salut
<starshine> e cineva din bucuresti care are un joystick de playstation 3? e urgent ! rog seriozitate
#ubuntu-ro 2017-07-01
<Doozer2> sal all
<Doozer2> am nevoie de putin ajutor la modicarea MTU...
